
A 'wiretap' inside your sites - artf
http://artf.github.io/cimice/
======
brudgers
If it meets the Guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
artf
It was pretty much easy to implement it but I would like to know how would you
detect this kind of tool?

